# A yard so bad it does not fit anywhere but here



## Sundrop (Jul 28, 2019)

Zone: 6b

So I been battling this back yard for almost a year now. The short story is that the yard never got any sun so nothing grew, until I cut the tree down for solar. Now everything grows. I will be honest and say I know nothing about grass, lawns or weeds. (This is the first house I've owned) The only thing I do is mow it and about 2 weeks ago. I treated it with 2,4-D.

I would like to have a somewhat managable lawn. I'd like to start by killing off all the weeds. I am hoping to get some help. P.S I was referred here by Reddit specifically I was told to try and get a split of certainty. However this looks more like the place I need to be than Reddit for lawn care 

Pictures of the yard

https://imgur.com/a/E0YoJ6U

This is what it looked like after I treated it with 2,4-D.

https://imgur.com/a/s5U0Mpp

Let me know if you all have any questions, and I can try and help.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have a flame thrower?


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

dfw_pilot said:


> Do you have a flame thrower?


That or Napalm.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Seriously tho, you probably have a southern grass in there like Bermuda. Get it cut down to nearly as low as your mower will cut. This will probably take lots of passes. Then look to some good herbicides to knock down what survives. Put down a pre emergent, and set up a plan for next spring. Start by reading the Bermuda Bible. Welcome to TLF.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Agent orange.

Jk
This was my house I just bought at the end of June 2019





 Here are some pics roughly a month later.








Sounds like you are a complete noob. That's not a knock. So many good things to learn on this forum. You should measure your different areas of the lawn and get the sq ft. That is crucial for fert and herbicide. Cut that lawn on the lowest height your mower will go. Like someone said above it might take several passes. I had to use the side discharge when I cut mine. You have a ton to learn and not much time left this season. Read up on pre emergent. That will be your biggest help for next years far as weeds go. Start a lawn journal/ read the warm season journals/warm season section and ask questions. 
This is the place to be if you want a golf course quality lawn.


----------



## Sundrop (Jul 28, 2019)

I'll make sure the first thing I do is mow it down as low as I can go. I will go for the side discharge solution. Had to order a deflector in order to use it so it will be Tuesday before I can mow it that low. As far as herbicides. I seen that a fairly common solution is GroundWork Crabgrass & Broadleaf Weed Killer and Tenacity? Is that a good start? I was also told Trimec would be another good choice.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Sundrop said:


> I'll make sure the first thing I do is mow it down as low as I can go. I will go for the side discharge solution. Had to order a deflector in order to use it so it will be Tuesday before I can mow it that low. As far as herbicides. I seen that a fairly common solution is GroundWork Crabgrass & Broadleaf Weed Killer and Tenacity? Is that a good start? I was also told Trimec would be another good choice.


The main question is how often you plan to mow? How often are you mowing now? Does your job prevent you from mowing twice a week? That picture looks really overgrown. Take a week and mow it down in stages. If you can bag then bag the last cut. Wait a couple days and see what grows. Post pictures so we can see what you have. Then we can advise on what herbicides to use.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sundrop said:


> I seen that a fairly common solution is GroundWork Crabgrass & Broadleaf Weed Killer and Tenacity?


Skip these for now. You need to figure out what kind of grass you have or what kind of grass you'll go with.

Once you know a grass type, then you'll pick a herbicide or two that will work best. For example, you'd use Tenacity on a cool-season (northern) grass, not a southern warm-season grass. Mow things down and then get back to us with pictures.

You CAN do this! :thumbup:


----------



## Sundrop (Jul 28, 2019)

I usually mow twice a week. The only reason I let it grow was because that's what I was told I had to do in order for the 2,4-D to work but spending just a few hours here reading proved I was told wrong.

Thanks for the encouragement. I got this!


----------

